# Go Twins!!!!!



## mallardhunter

Its the start of the 16 i think the twins will pull her off.


----------



## 870 XPRS

9-4 and the twins win, that was an exhausting game for me even.


----------



## njsimonson

ESPNEWS sent me the good...well....news about 500 this morning! Hoorah! Get back in that WILDCARD chase Twinks!


----------



## smalls

WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
WERE GONNA SCORE
WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
WATCH THAT BASEBALL SORE!

Another win tonight, only 4 out of the wildcard...and only days ago I was accused of being a drug abusing schizo drunk for even mentioning that they were still in contention. In my mind, 870 not only owes me an apology, but should praise me as the greatest baseball mind he has ever had the privelege of sitting next to on a blackjack table.


----------



## Madison

smalls said:


> WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
> WERE GONNA SCORE
> WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
> WATCH THAT BASEBALL SORE!
> 
> :rock: :rock:
> 
> F'ng right doggy!! Caught the news this morning, Johan pitched a stellar game and swept the CWS last night.. I'm going to next wednesdays home game against the CWS!! maybe even thursday afternoon.. :beer:


----------



## djleye

I don't care what place you are in, I don't care what the standings say.....We own the white sox. The only thing better than beating the white sox and Ozzie, is sweeping the white sox and Ozzie!!!!!! :bop:


----------



## njsimonson

Knock out a homerun, shout a "HIP HOORAY"
Cheer for the Minnesota Twins TODAY!

Back in this mess. Lets Go Wild Twinkies!!! Woo woo woo!

FOUR GAMES OUT OF THE W'CARD SPOT!!!

DJ - EVEN BETTER!!! They did it on the SOUTH SIDE of Chicago too!!!


----------



## fishhook

As well as they played they will need to average 4 to 4.5 runs a game to win the wildcard. I'm not so sure they can do it. I'm still gonna pick with my brain and say the Yank's will win the wildcard.

Here's to hoping they can prove me wrong. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> In my mind, 870 not only owes me an apology, but should praise me as the greatest baseball mind he has ever had the privelege of sitting next to on a blackjack table.


I will offer up no such apology. I stick to my statement of telling the kids not do do drugs. Next thing your gonna tell me is that Barry Bonds took steroids or something, which we all know he didn't.


----------



## Boy

Barry Bonds did steroids? Oh Man, I thought his knee really was hurt!!!


----------



## smalls

TOUCH EM ALL MATTY LECROIX!

Only 3.5 out of the wild card...

And I know its a stretch, BUT...

With 10 head to head games left with the whitesox...well, its possible...


----------



## DuckBuster

The Sox' annual implosion is a little overdue.... Just in time to pull it off, though!

:wink:


----------



## mallardhunter

:withstupid:


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> And I know its a stretch, BUT...
> 
> With 10 head to head games left with the whitesox...well, its possible...


A combination of fine pharmaceutical products at work.


----------



## njsimonson

> well, its possible


Damn straight. The sux have dropped 13 of their last 19 home games!!! Don't tell me with a massive hiccup like that it isn't possible.

KEEP CHARGIN TWINKS!!!

Every. Fan. Counts.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'm starting to be swayed back from the darkside.


----------



## NDJ

gain a game or two here or there...take 7 or 8 of the remaining games with the Sox....got KC and Detroit at home the last week...HMMMM!

anyway it's been fun watching them the last week !!!

Mays needs to go! Baker or Liriano time....


----------



## smalls

Let me be the first to say, "OH HELL YEAH!".

Jacque Jones has the only hit, being a homerun, in a win over the Chicago Whitesox in a pitchers dual between Johan Santana and Freddy Garcia.

Santana gave up ZERO runs and only three hits over 8 innings. I can't wait for the rest of this series!

CHEER FOR THE MINNESOTA TWIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSS TTTTOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## 870 XPRS

A guy almost has to feel bad for Freddy Garcia, throwing a complete game 1 hitter for the loss. On the other hand, he plays for the white sox you don't have to feel too bad.


----------



## njsimonson

Dang - Twinks threatened a 6-0 comeback last night in the 9th and lost 6-4...maybe tonight - two outta three wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Shu

another tough loss 2-1 today in 10 innings. :-?


----------



## fishhook

Thus far today Jones has hit into 4 double plays. Could that be a record uke: uke: (were in the 7th inning i think, i'm listening to the radio)

11 hits......0 runs, not so good


----------



## fishhook

Twins lose 1-0; 13 hits without scoring a single run is 1 hit shy of a major league record.

Way to show everyone how you play under pressure fellas :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer

They really stunk it up today. I would bet if Ford wouldn't have gotten out and scored they probably would have won. Very lucky bounce off the backstop for their catcher. uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
> WERE GONNA SCORE
> WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
> WATCH THAT BASEBALL SORE!
> 
> Another win tonight, only 4 out of the wildcard...and only days ago I was accused of being a drug abusing schizo drunk for even mentioning that they were still in contention. In my mind, 870 not only owes me an apology, but should praise me as the greatest baseball mind he has ever had the privelege of sitting next to on a blackjack table.


Any comments smalls?


----------



## smalls

WERE GONNA WIN TWINS 
WERE GONNA SCORE!
WERE GONNA WIN TWINS
WATCH THAT BASEBALL SORE!

My comment, you're a fair weather fan. This season may have ended in disarray, but I still where the TC on my sleeve.

sucka


----------



## smalls

Some more comments and ramblings by yours truly.

Carlos Silva walked 9 batters...ALL YEAR! He had as many wins as walked batters and with one of the lowest strike out counts in the entire majors (I think 2nd to last among pitchers with 140+ innings), he still had the best k/bb ratio in the majors. His walk numbers haven't been touched since the 1930's.

We need guys like Lyle Overbay and Jorge Cantu to drive in some runs. They are young, should still be cheap for a few years, and can flat out produce (Cantu has driven in over 110 runs this year ). My suggestion is to trade some of our minor league pitching to acquire them (Overbay is available, and how can a franchise like TB not accept a deal for pitching). With our pitching staff, this offseason is THE do or die year for the twins. If ever there was a time to take a chance and trade prospects (as well as some of our MLB depth) for some bats, now is that time.

Radke seemed like he struggled this year, but remember in 9 of his 12 losses the twins scored 2 or fewer runs. Santana deserves the cy young again, but he won't get it, and maybe for the best (for the best of the twins future salary). Lohse pitched well this year, with an ERA a touch over 4.00 he kept the team in a position to win games and ate a fair amount of innings, much better than his 2004 campaign. Lohse may have pitched well enough for a 25 year-old however, to make him GREAT trade bait. Baker will be in the starting rotation next year, I look forward to that.

Things we can celebrate...
NO MORE JOE MAYS CONTRACT!
Goodbye Terry mullet
Goodbye Luis Rivas
Hopefully a healthy offseason for Babyface Morneau.

You can call my bookie, my bet is for the Twins to reassume the AL Central throne in 2006.


----------



## Norm70

I like you optimism. You know i am still not sure about mays. I still think he can be productive. Do i think they will resign him? , Absolutely not, but i still think he can be effective. You have to look at it this way. As a 4th or 5th guy he is not a bad pitcher how many teams have guys better than loshe and mays at the end of their rotation?

Alot of the time they look bad because the twins have one of the worst offenses in the league in every sense of the word. They have no power, they don't hit for average and they don't drive in runs, plus none of them are clutch hitters

If they get rid of mays for someone that can drive in runs then got get a guy, but what is the point of getting rid of a quality #4 or #5 when all along we always say we are going to dewvlop our young hitters wait for them to produce.

The Biggest Twins fan in TL


----------

